# And you're worried about squirrels in your bird feeder



## fpyontek (Nov 9, 2005)

I wanted to share these pictures I got in an email yesterday. I don't know where they originated. 
I wonder if he could be trained to use a pole saw !

Fred


----------



## vince (Nov 13, 2005)

Well that is pretty common up here in Canada to have a bear eating from the bird feeders. Although this bear is pretty daring. Actually this summer was a really bad year for bears in Canada. In the province i live in a man was picking plums when a bear attacked and killed him. then as they were tracking the bear it charged after a conservation officer. The officer put 2 9mm bullets into the bear and that was it. My experience was a bear somewhat like that picture. A little guy about a 100lbs. My friend Cory and i had the chainsaws going. We were cleaning up the branchs that scratch our trucks on the driveway at the cabin. All of a sudden we heard someone scream bear and then there he was. He walked right passed us about 10 ft away like we weren't even there. It got my heart going pretty good. anyways i thought i would share that with you guys


----------



## belgian (Nov 13, 2005)

I read somewhere that if you encounter a bear like that in the woods, the smart thing to do is to stay put, and not run away.
We don't have any bears in our woods  ,so I can"t tell if this is the truth. What is your experience ? :Eye:


----------



## vince (Nov 13, 2005)

belgian said:


> I read somewhere that if you encounter a bear like that in the woods, the smart thing to do is to stay put, and not run away.
> We don't have any bears in our woods  ,so I can"t tell if this is the truth. What is your experience ? :Eye:


 

Is there any bears at all in Belgium. The province i live in has the largest bears in the world. Manitoba is world renowned for the polar bears. Black bears are the most common where my cabin is. And they are very common to see

and yes running is the worst thing you can do when confronted by a bear in the wild. If you don't have a gun you are supposed to make yourself as large as possible make loud noises and back away from the bear with your eyes never leaving the animal.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Nov 13, 2005)

vince said:


> Is there any bears at all in Belgium. The province i live in has the largest bears in the world. Manitoba is world renowned for the polar bears. Black bears are the most common where my cabin is. And they are very common to see
> 
> and yes running is the worst thing you can do when confronted by a bear in the wild. If you don't have a gun you are supposed to make yourself as large as possible make loud noises and back away from the bear with your eyes never leaving the animal.



actually, if the bear is anything but a Grizzly, then you better not run. However, if you have the increadible misfortune of finding yourself in close quarters with a grizzly, then your only option, repeat ONLY OPTION is to run like superman

ps, dont bother trying to shoot them, it only makes them angy


----------



## vince (Nov 13, 2005)

Sizzle 

the thing about that is you can't outrun a bear. you cant out climb a bear and you can't out swim a bear. now i have never run into a grizzly. But i have heard the only way to survive a grizzly is to have a big gun or you other option is to play dead.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Nov 13, 2005)

vince said:


> Sizzle
> 
> the thing about that is you can't outrun a bear. you cant out climb a bear and you can't out swim a bear. now i have never run into a grizzly. But i have heard the only way to survive a grizzly is to have a big gun or you other option is to play dead.



you have been misinformed my friend. true, you cant outrun a bear, including grizzlies. however, grizzlies got bad tempers, and they will tear you a new one regardless if your playing dead or just standing still. in other words, you want to keep as much distance between yourself and theirself as you possibly can. therefore, your chances of survival are much greater if you at least try to outrun one. unfortunetly, even big guns often cannot stop them.


----------



## vince (Nov 13, 2005)

well sizzle thanks for the info i guess i am pretty lucky to have never run into a grizzly. I would probably be dead if that is the case. How common is it to run into a grizzly


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Nov 13, 2005)

vince said:


> well sizzle thanks for the info i guess i am pretty lucky to have never run into a grizzly. I would probably be dead if that is the case. How common is it to run into a grizzly



not common at all, infact, i dont think they exist in your part of the world. they are confined to a pretty small area, mostly around Yellowstone and parts of Montana, extending into western Canada. Even there, you are much more likely to find blackbears. I wouldnt loose too much sleep unless your campin in grizzly country.


----------



## vince (Nov 13, 2005)

You know what come to think of it one of my friends brother is in reforestation in Ontario and as they were back in camp for the night they had a black bear walking around the perimeter of their site. they scared it away but when they went to bed. the bear came back and he was still hungry and the bear procedded to maul my friends brother through his tent and tried to drag him away luckily the screaming woke people up and were able to stop the attack. Did you hear of that story. it just happened this summer in Northwest Ontario


----------



## vince (Nov 13, 2005)

no i know there are none here but i was meaning how often do you see grizzly out west. by the way what is the difference between a grizzly and a kodiak


----------



## 12guns (Nov 13, 2005)

ps said:


> Now that all depends on what caliber you're shooting...


----------



## xring (Nov 13, 2005)

Kodiaks are a subspecies of the brown bears. Grizzlys and browns are the same bear. They differ only in where they are shot for the record books. Browns are larger due to the amount of fish"protein" they eat. Kodiaks are just separated from the mainland and are about the same as a brown if they have the same diet. All can out run you and eat you but I didn't think a large grizzly could still climb a tree and I would be way up on top.


----------



## vince (Nov 13, 2005)

well there was just a woman this year somewhere in Alberta Canada who ran and tried to climb a tree and the grizzly followed her right up and knocked her out of the tree and ate her. It was the second person that had been eaten by that bear. The woman was with two people and they got a conservation officer to come and kill the bear. when they came to the site the bear was still eating the woman. The conservation officer put one bullet in the bear and dropped it


----------



## Husky288XP (Nov 13, 2005)

You dont have to be a fast runner, just a faster runner than your friend.


----------



## Husky nut (Nov 14, 2005)

Husky288XP said:


> You dont have to be a fast runner, just a faster runner than your friend.



Well i guess this is true..Now what if you dont have a friend there then your screwed


----------



## Big Woody (Nov 15, 2005)

My friend is a Taurus Raging Bull in .454 Casul.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 18, 2005)

xring said:


> I didn't think a large grizzly could still climb a tree and I would be way up on top.




They can climb VERY well, and if you go up to higher branches that won't hold his weight, he'll just shake you down. Maybe that's better - you have a good chance of being unconscious when he starts eating you.




12guns said:


> Sizzle-Chest said:
> 
> 
> > ps, dont bother trying to shoot them, it only makes them angy
> ...




That's just what I was thinking. .454 Casull, anyone?


----------



## keith c raymond (Nov 18, 2005)

I had one of those once.It was a lot of fun at the public shoots at the Police range on Sundays.The old timers with the .38 targets didnt group well those days.....


----------



## Lawn Masters (Nov 19, 2005)

this pic reminds me of my dog. about the same size, just heavier.







When encountering bears, I feel it best to be inside an armored vehicle, such as an M1A1 tank. that is plenty to repel a grizzly attack.  

better yet, just dont get so close that you are in danger of them, and NEVER approach the cubs, mamma comes by, you're dead no matter what.


----------



## tam (Nov 19, 2005)

boo yah. take that bear. who's wearing the fur now? i bet that's what he said... or maybe ' hey you silly bear, take this'. or something similar. (the ranger guy who shot one)


----------



## davidwyby (Nov 23, 2005)

I wouldn't mind having a saw in my hands if i had a run-in with a bar...maybe not a good as a gun, but....


----------



## moss (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm surprised no one's commented on the black bear's climbing behavior on the the rope.

First: I want to congratulate the person who hung the bird feeder for doing a good job tying knots, they held the bear well.

Second: I'm very impressed with the bear's ability to climb that skinny little rope! And to chew on the rope while it was climbing! No fear!

Third: I love the move that the bear made in the third photo to get to the feeder. I'll have to try that sometime.

Fourth: What rope do you think that was? Pretty tough stuff to hold a bear and resist its teeth and claws.

Fifth: It's clear that a black bear can climb anything anytime anywhere.

Sixth: gotta love a brother tree climbing critter even if it has the potential to bite your head off.

-moss


----------



## Old Monkey (Nov 23, 2005)

You know I was thinking, if that bear can produce a clean urine test I think I could get him a job as a climber. Ground guys would move quickly when was around and wouldn't dare loiter around under his tree. I bet he'd never come to work with a hang over too.


----------



## Trignog (Nov 23, 2005)

Bears gotta eat too.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 23, 2005)

keith c raymond said:


> I had one of those once.It was a lot of fun at the public shoots at the Police range on Sundays.The old timers with the .38 targets didnt group well those days.....


----------



## moss (Nov 23, 2005)

Old Monkey said:


> You know I was thinking, if that bear can produce a clean urine test I think I could get him a job as a climber. Ground guys would move quickly when was around and wouldn't dare loiter around under his tree. I bet he'd never come to work with a hang over too.



Depends on the time of year. Black bears get a little (or a lot of) buzz on when they load up their stomachs with overripe apples that have been fermenting. I guess it gets them in the mood for hibernation.

Agree that they'd make great tree workers. Might be tough to get them to make clean pruning cuts. They'd be excellent for setting lines! 

Supervisor: "Ok Yogi, climb to the top of that poplar and put the rope right over the crotch I'm pointing at, got it?"
The bear: "Grunt, err, growl, grunt?"
Supervisor: "Don't worry big fella ther'll be a barrel of donuts and coffee for you when you get down."
-moss


----------



## tam (Nov 26, 2005)

teach them to use silkies. 




then maybe they could teach me,


----------

